# kayak fishing



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my first post.I am retired and have fished for some time now.This spring i bought a hobie revolution and i really enjoy this kind of fishing.I'm constantly looking for kayak fishing info. in the lewes....cape henlopen area as well asparts of the chesapeake and it's tributaries.It seems most of the posts are from the guys who are lucky enough to live near the cbbt.....Any info as to what's going on in these areas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Welcome from a fellow Revo owner. 

Check out the MD/DE board, and for the CHSP area in particular, posts made by hengstthomas.


R-
.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

www.tkaa.org


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Evening tide, I live about 10 minutes from Lewes so that is the main spot that I target. I also fish IRI and the back bays and will be looking at hitting the CBBT later in the fall. Any infor you need for DE let me know. Also Tom AKA Hengstthomas AKA Piermaster/Floundermaster fishes mostly out of Lewes but he will go anywhere and slay the fish. He has more knowledge than anyone around here and is more willing to share than anyone I have ever met. Look him up and he will point you in the right direction. Right now the trout bite had picked up and is pretty steady at night. Flounder are still around but has slowed up and there are tons of blues and small stripers.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Welcome*

Always nice to see a new face .


----------



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies,especially fishforever.this is just the kind of info i'm looking for.Just recently my revo.sprung a leak.It must be a leak,i was in dead calm water the other day and i got 4 spunges of water out..The time before that i took some water over the hatch ....this was the first time i got water in the yak...i've had it out over 30 times and it's always been dry.It's frustrating with the good fall fishing coming,and i can,t find the leak...any input would be appreciated.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Leaks*

Set the Kayak on some thing soft, or your lawn, fill it full of water. 

Pay attention to your scupper drains/holes. Scupper leaks are pretty common, and very ez to fix


V/R ..... J L
.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Sorry*

Forgot to mention, If you find the leak, and are afraid to repair it yourself.

This guy does alot of reapirs for the local guys.



[email protected]



I trust repairing my own, but not others. I use acetone to weld plastic, others use heat guns.


----------



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

*leaky yak*

J Lannon...I just had the revo in the river for an hour.est.about 3 ozs. of water got in ..seems to be coming in where the mirage drive connects.I kept checking and that was the area that was wet.I couldn't see any cracks.I'll fill it with water tomorrow and check it out.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Leaks*

Check out the Kayak fishing stuff website.

I think I read some threads about leakage at the mirage drive area. It might help.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Heres a link to the forum that discusses the drive wells leaking.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5086057385/m/6281080424


----------



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

*leak found*

J lannon-Leak was in the mtorwell...covered by warrenty.Took it to dealer....ithink i'm getting a new hull.i'll know more next week....thanks again


----------



## evening tide (Sep 13, 2007)

hey-fishforever,what kind of yak do you have...hopefully i'll see you out there in the next few weeks.I have a blue hobie revolution.Thanks for the latest info.


----------

